# I think i found the best avatar ever



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Hear Hear!! :beer: :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

nice


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

If thats a shirt, please let me know where I can get one.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Been on Bustedtees.com for about two years now.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

aww someone has ratted me out right " orginal gansta" :lol: 
I ordered the shirt about 6 months ago.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Sorry, but bustedtees is not in my usual rotation. You can bet I will have that shirt soon though. I figured it was probably a site such as that.


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

I found a new one just for Nick


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

:rollin:


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Both are great!

No one can stop chuck. :evil:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Chuck Norris sent Tim Tebow a Congratulatory letter after he won the Heisman. Seriously.

http://www.jacksonville.com/tu-online/s ... 1124.shtml


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

When Chuck thinks about McFadden he is so scared he forgets how to write after he pees on himself.

LOL thought you would like the new avatar. 
I always new Chuck had to be a good guy. That's a classy gesture.


----------

